# Pre-workout meal?



## MikeMartial (Aug 27, 2004)

Wondering what everyone has prior to their class/workout.  

Myself, I usually eat at least 2 hours prior---usually a full meal, but not heavy.
An hour before class I may have an orange or cottage cheese
Then, 30 minutes to class, I mix up some CytoMax (using a similar product now.  Think fancy gatorade.)

After class, usually a protein shake with skim milk, bananas, whey protein.

What about everyone else?


----------



## MikeMartial (Aug 31, 2004)

What, nobody eats prior to a workout here? :burp:


----------



## bignick (Aug 31, 2004)

i try not to eat too much before class...i also try to avoid energy drinks (bad experience at a judo tournament)


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 31, 2004)

My workout is usually at noon so my pre-workout meal is breakfast four hours before and maybe a mozz. cheese stick or in pre-diet days an orange. 

For evening class, Chinese food is light if you don't chow down in a buffet line.  I can usually handle that if I eat 1-1/2  2 hrs. before.  Beef is bad, slow to digest.  Milk products are bad too, make me sleepy, sluggish.  A protein bar is good an hour before if you are starving.  And I don't think its wise to go when your stomach is rumbling for food either.  I usually get headaches on top of it then, so a little in your stomach is a good idea - an hour before. Plan ahead. TW


----------



## Gary Crawford (Aug 31, 2004)

I start my pre workout class eating in the morning.I eat a normal breakfast with little more carbs than normal,sometimes I only eat large amounts of toast.The rest of the morning I like to snack on fruits and other slowly absorbed carbs.Lunch,I eat a small anount of meat with a salad.About two or three hours before class,very large salad with a small amount of meat or other protein and lots of citrus fruits.One hour before class-small vile of liquid gensing and royal jelly.


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 31, 2004)

Quoting Gary...a vial of liquid ginseng and royal jelly...

You gave away the king's secret for energy or was that the queen bee's!  Where do you get that!  Isn't ginseng like coffee, a stimulant? What's the royal jelly supposed to do? TW


----------



## Gary Crawford (Aug 31, 2004)

I first tried this years ago when I first started jkd,my instructor gave it to me before class,and yes it is a stimulant,a good one!The gensing royal jelly combo is the only liquid form of gensing I have found,the royal jelly(chinese honey) makes it barable tasting.I order it online from a variety of places.You can find it on e-bay.


----------



## MikeMartial (Sep 2, 2004)

Gary Crawford said:
			
		

> I first tried this years ago when I first started jkd,my instructor gave it to me before class,and yes it is a stimulant,a good one!The gensing royal jelly combo is the only liquid form of gensing I have found,the royal jelly(chinese honey) makes it barable tasting.I order it online from a variety of places.You can find it on e-bay.


Interesting....I'll have to look for that.  I've tried ginseng in tablet and capsule form, from cheap all the way to too damn expensive.  Didn't notice an ounce of difference.  Never have tried royal jelly, though.


----------



## Gary Crawford (Sep 2, 2004)

here is some   http://search.ebay.com/ginseng-royal-jelly_W0QQsokeywordredirectZ1QQsonewuserZ1


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 2, 2004)

Isn't royal jelly the food the bees save for the queen? It is very high in B vitamins and will give you a BUZZ. Great for energy and the immune system. You can also buy this at a natural foods market (health food store).

 I don't eat much before class.  I try to eat a bigger lunch the days of my evening classes and a sizable snack about 2 hours before (at least) and drink water.  I try not to eat after class, or if I must, very lightly - like...a piece of fruit or a carrot or half of baked potato, plain.


----------



## The Kai (Sep 2, 2004)

I don't really eat before class (Bad case of acid reflux especially during strechs when your hanging down).  A lite nosh afeter class

Todd


----------



## gumo9 (Sep 4, 2004)

Hello

About an hour and a half to 2 hours before training you should have some moderate glycaemic index (GI) foods consisting of carbs and some proteins - scrambled eggs on toast is a favourite amongst pro soccar teams. Then 15 minutes before training have a glucose sports drink such as Lucozade Sport.

After training remember to have some more instant carbs (high GI, like a sports drink) within 15 minutes of finishing exercise to refuel after exertion. This is the time when most people are either in the shower or the bar (!) but is really important. An hour and a half to 2 hours later is then ideal for some more moderate GI carbs and some proteins.

Also remember that the singluar most important thing you can put inside you to improve your physical performance is water. 2 hours before training start drinking water - aim for 2 litres and you will pass half of this out before your session. This will still mean that you are fully hydrated for your session. If you are thirsty you are already 10% dehydrated which is not particularly good !

I know this is a fairly simplistic explanation, but If you would like more details, let me know and I'll explain more on the specifics.

all the best

Graham
Manchester, UK


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Nov 10, 2004)

I eat spaghetti and meatballs for lucnh on days I spar.  A protein shake or protien inriched Insure in the afternoon and then wait till after class to have dinner.  If I start getting hungry after the shake I'll have a candy bar.  I drink as much water as I can stand on sparring days.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Nov 11, 2004)

My first workout is normally almost as soon as I wake up.  When i rise I'll normally have about 100/150 mls of orange juice with a multi vit ( to aide iron absorbtion).



Just getting into a new routine, but prior that , I'd wake and do my juice / vit / a herbal lipid balancing tea/ half a boiled egg and a glass of milk then as clinical as this is, after a toilet stop, I'm usually fairly good to hit a good couple of hours.

caffine speeds up your metabolism and so does green tea and so does lemon juice .  When I was doing my up to 12 hr a day workouts last year, I would kick off with that everymorning.

during the day pends on where I am and how my work schedule is structured, but generally if I do a redbull ( to maximise deeper injection of my carb into my muscle tissue) and maybe some duck and a carb around 2:30-3:30 ish, My metabolism is back on line and at optimum for training by 6pm.  Recovery meal usually depends on the load I just took but is definately a protein within the hour and a carb ( portion varying pending point in cycle ( two days off ( low carb) / 1 day on ( high carb usually rice or a quality bread ).  On the off days the carb is usually fruit and chinese green veg.......even when you don't feel like it..bodies need fuel.


----------

